# The Where-Am-I-Right-Now-As-A-Guitarist Poll



## Big_Daddy

I've been wondering lately what stage of playing the other people on this forum are at in their guitar lives. Because you are all members of a guitar forum, I am assuming that:

1) You are in love with guitars, amps and associated gear
2) You don't ever plan on _*not*_ playing the guitar
3) Because of 1) and 2), you expect/hope/strive to be a better player

If I missed anything in the poll, feel free to recommend changes. This is all in good fun and just an attempt to get an idea of where the majority of members think they are at in their development.

bd


----------



## vds5000

Hey Big Daddy,

Where's the actual poll? I don't see the little radio buttons to make my selection.


----------



## Big_Daddy

vds5000 said:


> Hey Big Daddy,
> 
> Where's the actual poll? I don't see the little radio buttons to make my selection.


I'm working on it (at work so it's taking a little time). :smile:


----------



## Big_Daddy

OK, poll's up!


----------



## OldSoulBluesMan

I'm in the category of basement rocker that used to gig regularly and is itching to get back out there. And my time spent in the basement has definitely given me loads of time to beef up my chops. 

And the fact that I just picked up Taylor 410-ce last night I'm going to have to find some people to jam with to justify the purchase sdsre

Keep Rockin'
\m/
OSBM


----------



## Hamstrung

I put down not bad and ready to play with others. Even though I've been playing with others for a while now I still feel there's a long way to go. At least this journey is fun!


----------



## Guest

I'm a hack all the way.


----------



## Big_Daddy

OldSoulBluesMan said:


> I'm in the category of basement rocker that used to gig regularly and is itching to get back out there. And my time spent in the basement has definitely given me loads of time to beef up my chops.


Yeah, I'm in the same boat. I'm gassing to get back out and play again. The problem is finding like-minded people.


----------



## Spankin Allison

Well i'm in a band right now.We gig a little,but lot more during winter.
I'm guitar/vocal and i suck pretty much.My style is sloppy,my hands are slow and my tone remind's a rusty chainsaw.So i voted for "I suck,but wanna be a rock-star".
Frank


----------



## LaRSin

Just a hack , That's all I will ever be , I'm always impressed by other's, the way make strings sing..

Yes I know practice .. practice .. Practice ..kqoct


----------



## Luke98

I'm losing motivation playing alone, and don't have much of a drive to learn, because there's not a huge point. I still play, but I need to find a few people to jam with, just for motivation.


----------



## Stratin2traynor

I am a basement rocker that could probably play a bunch of songs if I tried but since I play alone I tend to jump from riff to riff. Would love to get together with some folks and play. Problem is time - don't have much to spare - I don't know anyone who plays which makes an impromptu get together kind of tough.


----------



## keeperofthegood

I so wanted to check off "I am a total n00b"


[youtube=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BQl9vbNPulM]BQl9vbNPulM[/youtube]


----------



## cheezyridr

i'm a hack now, but i wasn't always. putting it down for nearly 2 decades did that. now i struggle to be disciplined enough to practice instead of playing the few dozen songs i remember.


----------



## Big_Daddy

Interesting...we have no full-time players or session men, but apparently we have two virtuosos. :rockon2:


----------



## Peter

Doesn't seem to be an option for those who have yet to leave the basement, but are rocking it down there as a band. I picked ready to leave the basement and gig again as that was closest. I'm clamping at the bit! :rockon2:


----------



## Mooh

I make my living teaching guitar/bass/mandolin/banjo/ukulele students, approximately 60. I gig with 2 duos and one 6 piece band, sing in the church choir (unpaid volunteer), take some recording sessions, and some one-off gigs. Besides what I teach, I play some keys, autoharp, bouzouki, sing, and hand drums. It's a great job, good living, and even at 51, kids think I'm cool (go figure), even if I think they're not, LOL!

Anyway, in the poll I chose the make a living and session categories. As for "damn good", well, beauty is in the ears of the beholder.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## allthumbs56

I started playing when I was seven, did the gonnabearockstarteenband gigs through highschool, coffee houses solo or duet through university, a few promising projects right up until I ended up "Al Bundied". Joined a country band post-separation, turned it into a classic rock band and had a steady diet of bar gigs for 12 year or so. We all got tired about the same time and it petered out.

Now, at 53, I jam with several musicians about twice a month - we have a large setlist that we work by and although I'd take those guys up on just about any bar stage I just can't imagine staying up that late anymore :smile:

Fully convinced that I'm not done yet though, and will most likely eventually ride off into the sunset playing old country for Legion matinees or American Pie on some bar patio in the hot summer months.


----------



## keto

Hack hack hack. Started playing when I was 30 with 3 young kids, never had the time or committment or skills and dexterity to be great, so I just turn it up loud and wail away. My brother is a pro for 25 years, and I have high hopes for my sons (lead & drums in a pretty stellar band) so I'll just live my rockstar dreams thru them. I occasionally jam with my boys and daughter, tho not as often as when they were younger and there was more I could teach them. The boys are wayyyyy past me now - even the drummer is an excellent guitar player.

Still, I love learning about the hobby, have many excellent guitars and amps and a big pedal board, am lucky enough to be able to indulge myself, the understanding being that it all goes to the kids some day. And they can use whatever they want whenever they want without asking (though they are good kids and mostly ask anyways!)

Interesting poll.


----------



## Peter

keto said:


> Hack hack hack. Started playing when I was 30 with 3 young kids, never had the time or committment or skills and dexterity to be great, so I just turn it up loud and wail away. My brother is a pro for 25 years, and I have high hopes for my sons (lead & drums in a pretty stellar band) so I'll just live my rockstar dreams thru them. I occasionally jam with my boys and daughter, tho not as often as when they were younger and there was more I could teach them. The boys are wayyyyy past me now - even the drummer is an excellent guitar player.
> 
> Still, I love learning about the hobby, have many excellent guitars and amps and a big pedal board, am lucky enough to be able to indulge myself, the understanding being that it all goes to the kids some day. And they can use whatever they want whenever they want without asking (though they are good kids and mostly ask anyways!)
> 
> Interesting poll.


As a younger guy with no kids, I would trade every ounce of skill or talent I have right now (not that I think I have much of either) to have that kind of relationship with my kids someday. Cheers to you sir! kksjur


----------



## zontar

Hmm, I'm not sure where to put myself.

At one time it was the dream to be in a band, make records, tour, that sort of thing.

Now it's a hobby I really enjoy, and am willing to spend money on when I'm able to. And I play now & then at church. That's normally the only time I play with others. 

I know people I talk with about getting together & jamming, but time is a factor in that more than anything else.

I'm tempted to pick hack, as I know a lot of people who are better than I am, but there are people who think better of me than that.

I guess I'll have to think about it and figure which one is closest to really fun hobby.


----------



## Big_Daddy

Keep 'em coming folks! Some great posts!! Guess I should share my story seeing as how I started this thread.

I started playing in the mid '60s, strapping on my dad's old May-Bell acoustic guitar, "plugging" it into the de-humidifier in the basement and doing the Milli Vanilli to Beatles records. My brother eventually bought me a $15 electric guitar and I built an amp out of an old radio in electronics class. By Grade 13, our band was playing high school dances and local halls. By my second year at UWO, I was playing with a blues band in all the watering holes in London and dropped out to play full time. It felt like I played every small town bar from Montreal to Fort Nelson (and a few between Vancouver and Austin) and every style from bluegrass to Top 40. In the mid '80s (and my mid-30s) I was doing 900 mile road trips between gigs in northern BC and came to the conclusion that it just wasn't worth it any more. I came back to Ontario to be with my mom while she battled cancer and when she died in 1986, I hung it up, realizing that family was more important then rock n' roll. I found a wonderful lady, got married and we had two beautiful girls who are now in their teens. And now that they are almost ready to leave the nest, it's time to re-visit my first love, the music. Life's been good to me so far.


----------



## Mooh

It's interesting how often guitar starts as just a passive hobby then goes out of control and becomes an active passtime or employment. Once I played outside my bedroom, I kept getting asked to play/jam/teach...I never intended it to become a job.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Starbuck

I'm a hack, but I am ready to play with others, it's finding folk to do so with that's the problem. I come here cause I love, love love, music and guitars and it's quite hard to find other women who share the same obsession, so I come here and talk to you guys!


----------



## Mooh

Starbuck said:


> I'm a hack, but I am ready to play with others, it's finding folk to do so with that's the problem. I come here cause I love, love love, music and guitars and it's quite hard to find other women who share the same obsession, so I come here and talk to you guys!


I understand. It's not just a gender thing, though it applies there more. I get folks asking about others with whom to share their various musical passions, from math-metal to acoustic jazz. There aren't many like-minded souls in small market rural Ontario for specific styles. We most often have to compromise, which is why I find myself playing some country/rock that wouldn't be my first choice, just because all I want to do is *PLAY*.

I wish I could help you directly, but maybe if you asked teachers who they'd recommend, advertised...

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## hollowbody

I started fairly late, comparatively. I was about 20 when I first picked up the guitar and I'm 29 now. I'm not as good as I _should_ be by now, mostly because I spent a lot of time focused on other things than the guitar.

I've been fairly dedicated to improving over the last 3 or so years, and I finally got a teacher last year to help me correct some technical issues.

I checked the "I wanna get out of the basement and gig again" selection, because I've been a a few bands, and loved playing live, but none of them went anywhere. I'm with a couple people now, trying to put together a cover band with the hopes of landing an ongoing bar gig, and we hope to be playing out by this winter.


----------



## exhausted

i started at 20 (34 now). i used to play out a bit on my own but have spent most of my time writing/recording in my basement. i haven't played live since 2002 and quit because i got tired of doing it on my own. i wasn't enjoying it.

now i have kids so i barely have time for the writing/recording but i'll never give it up. i still buy too much gear too.

i'd like to play with other folks again someday but my skills stagnated long ago and i don't have the self-confidence to do that. so one-man-band recording is what it'll have to be. if i could just learn drums i'd be set in that regard.


----------



## OldSoulBluesMan

This thread is proving to be pretty interesting. It's always cool to see where everyone comes from in their musical journey. And regardless the level, there is the underlined love that drives us all.

I started my journey on my 12th birthday when I got my first acoustic. An Oscar Schmidt that I cherished until my youngest brother accidentally knocked it from its lean and the neck joint cracked off from the body.(never ever lean your guitar on an ottoman)

Fast forward; Through high school played in a rock/blues/jazz/hiphop fusion band that was awesome fun until it became very pop(not to mention splitting the fee 8 ways doesn't pay the bills). Couple years off; played in a alt/metal band playing bass for a few gigs until that fizzled away.

Now I'm searching for Janis Joplin to sing over my acoustic. When I find her I'll be happy as a pig in poop :smile:

Keep the dream alive!
OSBM


----------



## Stratin2traynor

Starbuck said:


> I'm a hack, but I am ready to play with others, it's finding folk to do so with that's the problem. I come here cause I love, love love, music and guitars and it's quite hard to find other women who share the same obsession, so I come here and talk to you guys!


I hear ya. No one in my social circle plays instruments or is into music as much as I am. I must be hanging out in the wrong circles. lol! My wife isn't even into music at all. I couldn't find anyone to play with so, so I convinced my wife to help me make band members. e now have three kids: one who is on his way to becoming a pretty good drummer, one who plays piano and is just starting to learn guitar and another that plays piano and is going to take singing lessons soon. All I need is a bass player but I'm done with diapers. 

I would go nuts without this forum!

Thanks to everyone.


----------



## Chito

Pretty cool thread.

I have always considered myself a hack. I've never had any formal guitar lessons but have been playing close to 40 years now off and on. At the moment, I play in an R&B/pop/jazz band composed of very talented folks. We do our own originals as well as some covers. I'm really enjoying playing with these guys or should I say guys and gals (singer and sax player are both female). I'm probably the weakest link in the band right now but that's okay coz I believe playing with others who are above my capabilities help me improve. I also play in rock cover band composed of people who I used to work with and have now become really good friends. We do a gig once or twice a year and been doing it with these guys for 14 years now.

I consider myself lucky coz I have played in different kinds of bands, from Country, Blues, R&B, Rock, Celtic and pop.


----------



## Nohtanhoj

It's interesting to see where some of you all are at. Mooh, if I could pick any job, I'd definitely pick yours.

I voted that I'm not bad and ready to play with other people. I just took up the guitar 2 years ago, and I was (and still am) so hooked that I've progressed quickly. Since there aren't many people that I know who are interested in blues and jazz, I haven't played in any bands. I do play for my church, so that's the sole live experience I've had. 

I'm gonna get better and be a star though.


----------



## Mooh

Nohtanhoj said:


> It's interesting to see where some of you all are at. Mooh, if I could pick any job, I'd definitely pick yours.


I hear that a lot, but the truth of it is that it is more work than most people think. No question it's the best job I've ever had. I've been doing it about 10 years and in that time there have been several people start up business and then fold, leaving unsatisfied students in their wake (not because the instruction wasn't good, but because they were left high and dry). It's a completely unregulated industry, aside from a GST exemption, and it's complicated by things like insurance, scheduling, and office management, but if you're a complete OCD anal-retentive control freak like me, you'll do well! LOL!

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## canadian tyler

This is a good thread. Its interesting to read where everyone's musical road is leading.

As for myself, I really got into the guitar at the tender age of 13 (I tried to learn the guitar when I was 10, but was not strong enough to play the acoustic that we had). I played van halen (badly) on old acoustic for a year before saving up for a electric, and took off from there.

I took 7 serious years of lessons, everything from rock to classical to Jazz, and went to bible school and played every day there in 4 bands.

Did some teaching, played in bands, still get out to play music but usually as drummer or bass player as I try to encourage more kids to get interested in music.

I am now 32 and have 2 kids who I am trying to give a well rounded musical education to (they're only 3 and 5 but they are very interested).

I would love to play more music with like minded individuals, but as some mentioned before they are becoming harder to find, as family and employment issues arise.

I classified myself as an very good player who plays 2-3 times a week cause thats about as close to me as I can figure. I usually play acoustic or classical when at home cause I've come to appreciate that sound a great deal as I get older.

Giggin's fun but nothing beats meeting people on the beach and jamming with a OM acoustic and a set of bongo's!!!!

Well that was long winded.kqoct


----------



## rhh7

I would love to play with other people, on a very informal basis.


----------



## Mooh

canadian tyler said:


> Giggin's fun but nothing beats meeting people on the beach and jamming with a OM acoustic and a set of bongo's!


...and isn't that what it's all about, ultimately! Spirit.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## fraser

i started trying to play guitar when i was 10- im 40 now.
about 15 years ago it occured to me that it was a part of me- if i didnt already play, i likely wouldnt bother trying, but since i do, i must continue.
until i was about 30, i played electric pretty much exclusively. strats. that was all. i could think up songs, parts, steal licks off the radio, whatever, without having a guitar handy. it was stored in my head until i needed it. i usually had a drummer and bass player handy then too- 
then i got into acoustic, then slide, dabbled in mandolin and ukelele, then lap slide, and ive found that things are way more complicated.
i am much less the lead guitarist i once was, although im still competent enough, but i can now do all sorts of other stuff to at least a passable level.
i never really enjoyed gigging, because i hate playing most of the cover tunes folks expect, and havent done it in ages. i havent even had a good sounding band in about 6 years- but it doesnt bother me, i like guitars, i like playing them, i like music, its all good.
it was pouring rain the other night- i went out onto the porch and started casually sliding on a dobro- people started stopping by, maybe 20 or so in the space of 2 hours, offering me beers and tokes. a cop even strolled over and said i was good. im cool with bieng a ghetto guitar player.


----------



## eric_b

fraser's a young'un LOL. I started trying to play my Dad's Harmony 8286 at the age of 5, I'm 51 now... spent my early years trying to emulate my heroes, Page, Clapton, Beck, Iommi, etc., played in a few garage/basement bands.
Nerve damage in my right arm caused me to drop playing the guitar in 1977. Picked it up again in '88. I can't pick really fast now, but I can still put feeling into it, I'm learning lap steel, which is a major challenge for me. Still luv playing the damn things, regardless.


----------



## stratman89

I'm 49 and started playing guitar when I was 8 years old. I didn't play much for about 15 years after being in a band from 16-19 yrs old. I have been playing in a Classic Rock band for the past 5 years and we keep improving (mind you we replaced our drummer you couldn't keep time). We continue to get more gigs and play out one to two times a month. I have become quite a gear head thanks to G.A.S!! I'm having the time of my life being in a band and recommend it to anyone to improve their playing level.


----------



## Jim DaddyO

I'm 48. Got my first guitar when I was a teenager. Played a bit with some guys in basements/garages, nothing serious. Have had a guitar ever since, more or less, and I'm a hack. Will probably always be a hack, but I love the instrument, so I'll probably always have one (at least one). I do not have any particular talent for playing, and I'm not the type to play in front of others. I have other things I MUST do, other than practice and learn, etc. But I like to noodle once in a while. I am addicted to the tone. I have a weak left hand that messes my playing up too. So now I am trying to build one and seeing how that goes. As long as I'm involved, it doesn't matter. I like researching and learning about it, talking about it, and being around it.


----------



## elizard

Wow, some LONG time players here! I'm personally 27 and just picked up an acoustic guitar 3-4 weeks ago. I tried learning to play when I was 15-16, but a combination of no interest, no money for lessons, and crap gear caused me to stop without learning too much. Now I decided I'm ready to try it again, and I'm progressing well enough for my liking. I'm definitely no prodigy, and I doubt I'll ever be great, or even good compared to other guitarists. But I'll work at it, and I'm hoping I'll be good enough to jam with others without them wanting to strangle me in the future.


----------



## Powdered Toast Man

Stratin2traynor said:


> I hear ya. No one in my social circle plays instruments or is into music as much as I am. I must be hanging out in the wrong circles. lol!


Man, I'm with you both on this one. I'm 30 now and started playing when I was 17. I've always played with the same couple guys and now that band has petered out since the drummer seems to have lost all interest in playing. The other guy in the band and I have been playing together forever but he's got kid #2 on the way and has major life demands that leaves maybe a jam a month. Beyond that, no one else I know plays.

I find it hard to gel with other players because I never was interested in learning covers - and the music I AM into isn't the stuff that everyone wants to play. I always found alot of the stuff that everyone knows cliché so I wasn't interesting in learning. 

So here I am, I guess I'm a basement hack. I used to gig and miss it terribly. These days my buddy and I are slowly working on writing and recording but I have to work up the motivation to start working on that by myself when he's not around. I'd look for other musicians but all I seem to see are metal bands or guys who are "into jazz" and don't know what kind of band they want.


----------



## JMann

Thread of the year so far.:food-smiley-004:



LaRSin said:


> Just a hack , That's all I will ever be , I'm always impressed by other's, the way make strings sing..
> 
> Yes I know practice .. practice .. Practice ..kqoct


This is my problem also. I listen to other guitarists and am so impressed with their playing that I start to question my abilities. But I have been doing this for so long now that I have come to peace with why I play at all and don't doubt my self as much. I voted "_I'm not bad and ready to play with other people". _Typically mainstream and middle of the road for me. (Middle of The Road- Great song with a wickedly good solo) 

I play because I love everything about guitar (although gear swapping is a detriment to my playing time). Theory, scales, picking exercises, learning songs etc. I enjoy it all. And playing guitar, especially if you're in the zone where everything you have been practicing for years are weaved into you're improvs, is my greatest source of stress relief. Next to my wife and kids, guitar is my passion. I try to keep up with at least a 1 hr a day practice routine but it is hard to maintain with the job I have. 

Also glad to see there are a few of us older dudes around here to provide inspiration for the later years. Les Paul was playing guitar into his 90's. That means I have 40+ years of guitar playing left. The thought just soothes my soul.

Thanx,
Jim


----------



## Powdered Toast Man

JMann said:


> Les Paul was playing guitar into his 90's. That means I have 40+ years of guitar playing left. The thought just soothes my soul.
> 
> Thanx,
> Jim


Totally true. When I saw Shine A Light, they had Buddy Guy guest on a song and he absolutely wails on guitar and has a voice like an earthquake - and that dude is 73. It doesn't feel like just a kid's hobby when I think about that. I figure, some people play golf, or hockey, I play guitar - that's my hobby that I enjoy and spend time and money doing.

I guess these days I've resigned myself to the fact that it IS just a hobby and that I'm not going to be tearing up the charts (as I thought I was when I was 20).


----------



## zjq426

i want to play with people but im a hack


----------



## Big_Daddy

JMann said:


> Thread of the year so far.:food-smiley-004:
> 
> 
> Also glad to see there are a few of us older dudes around here to provide inspiration for the later years. Les Paul was playing guitar into his 90's. That means I have 40+ years of guitar playing left. The thought just soothes my soul.
> 
> Thanx,
> Jim


My dad turns 92 in October and he has been playing since 1932. He is a total inspiration to me. He's really not even that good but he has loved it his whole life. If that isn't inspiration enough, he had a stroke about 5 years ago and completely forgot how to play the guitar. So what did he do? He started all over again at 87 and re-learned it. He's my hero. :bow:


----------



## zontar

rhh7 said:


> I guess these days I've resigned myself to the fact that it IS just a hobby and that I'm not going to be tearing up the charts (as I thought I was when I was 20).


I justified the money I spent on it when I was younger as an investment in my future.
I was going to be in a band and make a living at it.
I did make a sort of living out of it when I taught, and it was rewarding to see kids get it, and really enjoy playing.
I hope I was encouraging to them all.

But now it is a hobby, and as I posted earlier--I'm in agreement with rhh here.

And I know people who spend a lot more on their non-guitar hobby than I do on guitar--but they look at me like I'm wasting money.

Oh well, I love playing guitar. They love doing something else.
When they're doing their hobbies, I'm doing mine.


----------



## JMann

Big_Daddy said:


> My dad turns 92 in October and he has been playing since 1932. He is a total inspiration to me. He's really not even that good but he has loved it his whole life. If that isn't inspiration enough, he had a stroke about 5 years ago and completely forgot how to play the guitar. So what did he do? He started all over again at 87 and re-learned it. He's my hero. :bow:


Your dad sounds truly remarkable. 87 and relearns the guitar?? kksjur

This thread gets better and better. Cool to read stories like yours, BD, and PTM's on Buddy Guy who is still wailing on guitar at 73. And his "voice like an earthquake" is an evocative metaphor.


----------



## Mooh

Several years ago I had an elderly fellow taking guitar lessons. His hands were like clubs and he could mash down all the strings with one finger but that's about all. His strumming was like splitting wood. Once I got him onto lap resonator he sounded better, but still rough as hell. No matter, he may have been one of the most spirited student players I've known, likely because he was missing several body parts and wasn't long for the world. I'm sure he died knowing he was a hack, but the happiest and most soulful hack around. When his wife phoned to tell me he'd died, she said he was one lousy guitar player but that he was never happier than when he played.

We should all be as good.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Rick31797

I have been playing for 43 years, i practise everyday for an 1 hr or 2. I class myself as good, i can step into a band and play along, improvise, do leads.

I find i can hear a song on the radio and before i pick the guitar up i have an idea how it's being played.. not trying to brag, but all those years playing and practising, if i can't do what i mention, i might better take up Golf..LOL

The only thing i wished is i should have learnt other instruments , but focused on guitar only. I really would have like to play drums as well.
Rick


----------



## Steadfastly

I'm not a hack, but I'm not quite ready to play with others, so I need an in between spot to vote.


----------



## Lester B. Flat

I've been playing for 43 years and played my first gig 41 years ago. I haven't had a band together for the past 7 years which was when I moved to Toronto. I became separated from the pool of musicians I had worked with over the years and have never really gotten into the Toronto scene other than open mike nights and a couple of pick-up gigs. I'm a songwriter, so that's where most of my effort has been going lately. I've got a ton of stuff that I need to record so I can clear "my hard drive" for new stuff. A song stuck in your brain is taking up valuable space! So, I'm in recording mode for now which will produce demos to hopefully attract people who are interested in playing the material. I have absolutely no interest in playing in a classic rock band although I _would_ play in a blues band even if it was all covers. I may be keeping a low profile right now but I'm far from done!


----------



## rockgarden

FlipFlopFly said:


> I'm not a hack, but I'm not quite ready to play with others, so I need an in between spot to vote.


Me too ... I'm pretty much a hack, though I have been "hacking" at this for (mumble ...) 25 years or so. I've also taken some music courses in university, so I'm a hack who knows what he's hacking. I'm obviously always trying to improve, but I have no delusions of ever being a star ...


----------



## warse22

Between keys and guitar I'm pretty busy, which I count myself as lucky to be able to say. That said, I've got a LONG ways to go...


----------



## lbrown1

rockgarden said:


> Me too ... I'm pretty much a hack, though I have been "hacking" at this for (mumble ...) 25 years or so. I've also taken some music courses in university, so I'm a hack who knows what he's hacking. I'm obviously always trying to improve, but I have no delusions of ever being a star ...


I consider myself a bit of a hack......but don't care - I play live anyway.....I've heard a million amateur guitarist who are miles better than me, but that doesn't stop me from playing lead guitar in the band.....it's all about the fun....so - if there was an option for "I'm a hack, always will be a hack, but play live with others anyway" - I'd pick that one.


----------



## Canadian Charlie

I'm just a hack, could be a bit better if there were others my age that are in the same boat as me


:smilie_flagge17:


----------



## zontar

Canadian Charlie said:


> I'm just a hack, could be a bit better if there were others my age that are in the same boat as me
> 
> 
> :smilie_flagge17:


But it's fun...


----------



## p_wats

I'm kind of a folky who messes around with homemade pedals for weirdness. To that effect I'm not looking to shred peoples faces with my chops...which is basically me saying I suck, but get by.


----------



## Bryan

I have been back playing for about three years now after a twenty + year absence . I played ( ya know a livingroom player ) for about 13 years . No real structure then compared to now . This time round I started from scratch and am learning theroy . I am working to get enough skill to write/play and record myself . No great aspirations . Just love the instrument and the pleasure in creating music . Although with YouTube around who knows . One can always dream .


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong

I've been playing for over 25 years... last year had Carpal Tunnel surgery... still recovering as it's a two year recovery... I still have to watch myself and not overdue it and still ice regularily.

I'm a better player than I was in the past in that I've grown in the knowladge is wisdom category, technique wise I'm still about 75% of my former self.

I'm in a band... Sonic Diplomat... just got a new drummer so gigs are a little ways away... we hope to gig regularily this spring/summer.

I work full time as an Electrician in Water Treatment and until I write a hit song or six that won't be changing. Music is my passion but it does not pay the bills.

Hard to say where I fit in the poll but it's a great topic none the less.

How about this... I'm my own worst critic and plan on contually improoving in the context of a band.


----------



## Schenkerguy

*I defy classification..*

I'm kind of strange, because I've never been in an official band and just occasionally jam, but I take the guitar quite seriously, and have been playing 30 years, a couple of hours a day.. All I've ever done is home recording in my basement studio. I kind of like it that way, being in total control doing all the tracks myself.. 

I wonder how many other people there are like me?

http://www.facebook.com/#/pages/Gary-Trithart/79089461480?ref=ts


----------



## 4345567

__________


----------



## keithb7

Schenkerguy said:


> . All I've ever done is home recording in my basement studio. I kind of like it that way, being in total control doing all the tracks myself..
> 
> I wonder how many other people there are like me?
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/#/pages/Gary-Trithart/79089461480?ref=ts


I am alot like you. While I do go out and play with a band 2 a month or so, I've spent what feels like a century in my basement alone. I have a 4 track and 16 track digital recorder with a drum machine. I like to lay down all the tracks. It is fun, rewarding and nobody pi$$es me off!


----------



## northernfan

I started in about 1976-77 and almost slept with my guitar for about 2 years. I was around 15/16. Girls became a lot more fun than guitars and I drifted away from playing. I still have that first good guitar. 30+ year old MIJ Les Paul Custom. I have a wonderful wife who encouraged me to pick it up again. Started jamming with another buddy with a guitar and a fellow who plays great harmonica just this past year. Invested about $700 into the old guitar and fell in love all over again. Did I mention my wonderful wife? She also figured that by this age and point in our lives, I should have a Gibson. So now I have a new Les Paul Robot and I'm drooling over the next purchase...a 1960 LP Re-issue. Still a dream, but you gotta believe. We built a 500 square foot building beside the house and slowly equipped it with a wood stove, bar, pinball machine, dart board and early 70's juke box and now its morphing into a music room too. My wife even asked for Bongo's for Christmas so she could play with us. Her real talent is Piano. Classically trained for 9 years but shy to try and improvise with our blues/rock jams. Gotta get a piano.
I now play about 3 to 5 hours a week unless the boys are over, then who knows. I think I'm ok at it not having had any formal training but others think I'm pretty good. I don't think I'll ever be as good as I'd like to be though. It gives me something to strive for.
Thanks for reading my seemingly endless diatribe.


----------



## Nohtanhoj

Nice! I hope to find a woman like that someday. =D

I fell in love with the instrument five years ago when I was 15. Bought a Taylor and a Strat 3 months after I learned G, C, and D. Now I've got more audio recording stuff than I'll ever need, and am trying to get demos out. I never thought guitar would take me anywhere, but why not?


----------

